# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  اینجا ایرانه شاید ترمیم معدل همین دی باشه!!!

## -AMiN-

اولا این چیزی و که میخوام بگم بدونین قطعی نیس و یه خبر بیرون اومده ست پس هی نیاین بگین چرت و پرت میگی!!!
پدر رفیق من تو جلسه ای که کارشناس سنجش توش حضور داشته بوده و این کارشناس گفته ترمیم معدل حتما واسه خرداد اجرا میشه ولی احتمال وجود داره همین پنج دی هم اجرا بشه!!!
الان فک میکنین میگین مگه میشه؟ مگه داریم؟
ولی بعید نیس نصفه های اذر حتی تا بیستم یه دفعه خبر اجرا شدنش واسه دی بیاد و به اموزش و پرورش ابلاغ شه!!!
اینجا ایرانه پس میشه!
وظیفه خودم دونستم اطلاع بدم چون خیلیا بیخیال اجرا تو دی شدن.
موفق باشین.  ：)

----------


## Mr.Dr

مدیر مدرسمون گفت : بخشنامه ش 15 آذر میاد!

----------


## -AMiN-

> مدیر مدرسمون گفت : بخشنامه ش 15 آذر میاد!


منو بچه های کلاس رفتیم اموزش و پرورش گفتن اصلا هیچی معلوم نیست و اجرا نمیشه دی !فک کردم دیدم به خیلیا اینارو گفتن شاید ابلاغ یه دفعه بهشون ضربه بزنه این و نوشتم.

----------


## AmirAria

من هم شندیم که دی هستش 
دوستانی که قصد دارن ترمیم معدل کنن آماده باشن هر گونه خطری در کمین است

----------


## DR Matrix

چرته

----------


## -AMiN-

> چرته


خیلی باحالی  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Chelsea

سلام دوستان
جریان ترمیم معدل برا کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره ولی بخواد کنکور تجربی بده چیه ؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -AMiN-

> سلام دوستان
> جریان ترمیم معدل برا کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره ولی بخواد کنکور تجربی بده چیه ؟


نمیشه فقط دیپلمه ای که میخواد تو رشته خودش کنکور بده

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام دوستان

این ترمیم اگه دی اجرا بشه دیگه خرداد نمیشه ترمیم معدل انجام داد؟

ممنون میشم اگه کسی اطلاعی داره بهم بگه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## -AMiN-

> سلام دوستان
> 
> این ترمیم اگه دی اجرا بشه دیگه خرداد نمیشه ترمیم معدل انجام داد؟
> 
> ممنون میشم اگه کسی اطلاعی داره بهم بگه


خرداد میشه حتی شهریور هم میتونی ! ولی اونموقع کار از کار گذشته...
ببین خرداد وقت جمع بندیه و روزی ده دوازده ساعت حداقلش مطالعه میخواد.بزرگترین اشتباهه اگه دی و ول کنی خرداد امتحان بدی

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> خرداد میشه حتی شهریور هم میتونی ! ولی اونموقع کار از کار گذشته...
> ببین خرداد وقت جمع بندیه و روزی ده دوازده ساعت حداقلش مطالعه میخواد.بزرگترین اشتباهه اگه دی و ول کنی خرداد امتحان بدی


آخه شهریور ک نتایج کنکور اومده دوست خوبم دیگه چیش ب کار من میاد؟

حالا تا شما تا کی خبر قطعی ب دستت میرسه ک ببینیم باید چیکار کنیم؟ :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Chelsea

> نمیشه فقط دیپلمه ای که میخواد تو رشته خودش کنکور بده


بعد تاثیر معدلش همون 17 درصده یا تغییر کرده ؟

----------


## n1ma

اموزشو پرورش شهر ما که کلا تو باغ نیستن
به یکی شون گفتیم ترمیم معدل چیشد 
گفت ترمیم معدل چیه

----------


## -AMiN-

> بعد تاثیر معدلش همون 17 درصده یا تغییر کرده ؟


تا اونجاییکه میدونم همون ۱۷ عه

----------


## -AMiN-

> آخه شهریور ک نتایج کنکور اومده دوست خوبم دیگه چیش ب کار من میاد؟حالا تا شما تا کی خبر قطعی ب دستت میرسه ک ببینیم باید چیکار کنیم؟


حدودا ۱۵-۱۶ ام باید خبر قطعی پخش بشه

----------


## saj8jad

اگر ترمیم معدل میخواست دی ماه اجرا بشه ، باید تا الان به مراکز آموزش و پرورش استان ها بخشنامه میشد  

برنامه امتحانات 1 ماه پیش اعلام شده در صورتی که بخشنامه ترمیم معدل هنوز اعلام نشده  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> حدودا ۱۵-۱۶ ام باید خبر قطعی پخش بشه


آهان

خب تو اینکه دی بهتر از خرداد هست ک شکی نیست ولی خب ایشالا زودتر خبر قطعیش بیاد تا ببینیم چ میشه کرد :Yahoo (83): 


ممنون بابت اطلاع رسانیتون

ایشالا ک حرفاتون عملی بشه :Yahoo (8):

----------


## saj8jad

> اموزشو پرورش شهر ما که کلا تو باغ نیستن
> به یکی شون گفتیم ترمیم معدل چیشد 
> گفت ترمیم معدل چیه


اون که کلاً بعضی از مسولین آموزش پرورش استان ها تو باغ نیستن  :Yahoo (4): 

اون به این دلیل گفته ترمیم معدل چیه  :Yahoo (4):  ، چون هنوز بخشنامه اش ابلاغ نشده که بفهمه داستان ترمیم معدل از چه قراره ...  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi100

*منم از مسئول ثبت نمرات مدرسمون پرسیدم گفتن معلوم نیست
یهو دیدی گفتند هفته بعد امتحانه*

----------


## Majid.VZ

> اولا این چیزی و که میخوام بگم بدونین قطعی نیس و یه خبر بیرون اومده ست پس هی نیاین بگین چرت و پرت میگی!!!
> پدر رفیق من تو جلسه ای که کارشناس سنجش توش حضور داشته بوده و این کارشناس گفته ترمیم معدل حتما واسه خرداد اجرا میشه ولی احتمال وجود داره همین پنج دی هم اجرا بشه!!!
> الان فک میکنین میگین مگه میشه؟ مگه داریم؟
> ولی بعید نیس نصفه های اذر حتی تا بیستم یه دفعه خبر اجرا شدنش واسه دی بیاد و به اموزش و پرورش ابلاغ شه!!!
> اینجا ایرانه پس میشه!
> وظیفه خودم دونستم اطلاع بدم چون خیلیا بیخیال اجرا تو دی شدن.
> موفق باشین.  ：)


بعید هم نیست که دی ماه برگزار بشه!!
قابل توجه دوستان امسال تو شهریور ماه هم بطور آزمایشی انجام شد و مثل اینکه خیلی آسون بود بطوریکه کسی که به زور 10 شده بود قبلا تو این امتحان راحت 18 شد  :Yahoo (21): 
البته خیلی ها من جمله خودم از برگزاری امتحان خبر نداشتند

----------


## Egotist

بشین تا ترمیم برسه به دی

قضیه همون یارو هست ک میره ب پسرش میگه بشین تا بابات بیاد : )))


=-=-=-=-=-=-=-


 @پویا هنوز تو فکر اون چ ا قالم با اون امتیازش  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Parloo

> بشین تا ترمیم برسه به دی
> 
> قضیه همون یارو هست ک میره ب پسرش میگه بشین تا بابات بیاد : )))
> 
> 
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> 
>  @پویا هنوز تو فکر اون چ ا قالم با اون امتیازش


♥ :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Ritalin

> بعید هم نیست که دی ماه برگزار بشه!!
> قابل توجه دوستان امسال تو شهریور ماه هم بطور آزمایشی انجام شد و مثل اینکه خیلی آسون بود بطوریکه کسی که به زور 10 شده بود قبلا تو این امتحان راحت 18 شد 
> البته خیلی ها من جمله خودم از برگزاری امتحان خبر نداشتند


یعنی منظورتون ترمیم شهریور اجرایی شده؟؟
اگه بخوان دی اجرایی کنن حداقل تا اول آذر باید  میگفتن چون بچه ها فرصت داشته باشن .
قراره کمک به ارتقای نمرات و معدل باشه نه کم گرفتن.

----------


## ehsan7777777

بچه ها اگه کسی واسه امتحانای دیپلم مجدد دی ثبت نام کرده باشه، 
بعد یهویی اعلام کنن که ترمیم معدل واسه دی امکان پذیره و اجرا میشه ، 
اونوقت تکلیف این بشر چی می شه ....؟؟؟
یعنی کدومشو بره امتحان بده ، واسش بهتره ....؟؟؟؟؟؟

«« نا مصب روال کار این نظام آموزشی ما مثل *شطرنج* می مونه که با هر حرکت آموزش و پرورش و با هر *کیشی* که بهت میده ، باید گوگولتو خوب به کار بندازی ببینی چجوری می شه *مات* نشد و از اونور بتونی *شاه (نتیجه کنکورت) و وزیرت  (معدل دیپلمت)* رو سالم نیگر داری ......!!!!!! »»
 :Y (690):

----------


## sajed76

سلام.من دیروز زنگ زدم اداره کل آموزش پرورش اصفهان گفت بخشنامش هنوز نیومده و به احتمال قوی برای کنکور 95 اجرایی نشه.

----------


## biology115

> سلام.من دیروز زنگ زدم اداره کل آموزش پرورش اصفهان گفت بخشنامش هنوز نیومده و به احتمال قوی برای کنکور 95 اجرایی نشه.


یعنی واسه خرداد هم اجرا نمیشه؟

----------


## biology115

به نظر من که حتما واسه خرداد اجرا میشه ، ولی دی احتمالش کمه ...

نظر شما چیه دوستان؟

----------


## alisto

دوستان ميدونيد قضيه چيه؟!!.... 
دوستان آموزش پرورش دوتا معضل دارند *يک* اينکه اينا دوست دارن ترميم رو تا دي اجرا کنن تا هر جور ناهماهنگي يا ايرادي پيش اومد بتونن تا کنکور اصلاحش کنن ولي هنوز ساز و کارش و درست تدوين نکردن... *دو* اينکه خرداد شايد اموزش پرورش بتونه سازو کارش و تعريف کنه ولي زمان براي رفع نقص هاي احتمالي و هماهنگ شدن با سنجش خيلي کمه و قطعا يک سري مشکلات به وجود مياد که شايد حق کسي رو ضايع بشه... به هر حال هماهنکي دوتا سازمان با هم مشکله...
در ضمن اين طرح همچنان يک سري مخالفان داره و به اين خاط که کند پيش ميره... اما چون مصوب شوراي عالي اجرايي ميشه!!!
****ا*ما حداقل توصيه من به دوستان رياضي اينکه ديپ مجدد تجربي تو دي بگيرن تا فکر ترميم باشن چون هم وقتت ضايع نميشه و هم 17 در صد رو راحت مي گيري...زيست و زمين هم با 10 پاس مي کني!!

----------


## sajed76

> یعنی واسه خرداد هم اجرا نمیشه؟


طبق اون چیزی که مسئولین اداره کل اصفهان گفتن خیر متاسفاته.

----------


## biology115

ولی به نظر من هنوز چیزی معلوم نیست هرکسی یه چیزی میگه ، بعضیا میگن میشه ، بعضیا میگن نمیشه !!!!!

در کل تا چند روز دیگه همه چیز مشخص میشه .....

----------


## nahid

تا نباشد چیزکی مردم نگویند چیزها
من رفتم بخونم  یا دی اجرا میشه یا نمیشه

----------


## biology115

> تا نباشد چیزکی مردم نگویند چیزها
> من رفتم بخونم  یا دی اجرا میشه یا نمیشه


دوست عزیز این چیزکی که شما میفرمایید که قطعا هست

ولی اون چیزها مهمه که بعضی ها درمورد این چیزها نظر مثبت دارن بعضی ها هم نظر منفی ...

----------


## mahdi100

دی یا خرداد یکی صد درصد اجرا میشه

----------


## biology115

اگر احیانا دی اجرا نشد کاش برا خرداد اجرا بشه ...

----------


## K0nkurii1111

اینم از خوبی مسؤولان که خواستن بچه ها معدلشونو ترمیم کنن  :Yahoo (21): دانش آموز بیچاره نمیدونه تکلیفش چیه

----------


## optician

> اولا این چیزی و که میخوام بگم بدونین قطعی نیس و یه خبر بیرون اومده ست پس هی نیاین بگین چرت و پرت میگی!!!
> پدر رفیق من تو جلسه ای که کارشناس سنجش توش حضور داشته بوده و این کارشناس گفته ترمیم معدل حتما واسه خرداد اجرا میشه ولی احتمال وجود داره همین پنج دی هم اجرا بشه!!!
> الان فک میکنین میگین مگه میشه؟ مگه داریم؟
> ولی بعید نیس نصفه های اذر حتی تا بیستم یه دفعه خبر اجرا شدنش واسه دی بیاد و به اموزش و پرورش ابلاغ شه!!!
> اینجا ایرانه پس میشه!
> وظیفه خودم دونستم اطلاع بدم چون خیلیا بیخیال اجرا تو دی شدن.
> موفق باشین.  ：)


احتمالا هم در دی و هم در خرداد برگزار میشه... هنوز به مراکز آموزشی بخشنامه ای ابلاغ نشده

----------


## -AMiN-

> احتمالا هم در دی و هم در خرداد برگزار میشه... هنوز به مراکز آموزشی بخشنامه ای ابلاغ نشده


دوست عزیز معلوم خلاصه نویسیت خوبه کل تاپیک و خلاصه کردی تو دو جمله :Yahoo (111):

----------


## biology115

:Yahoo (83):

----------


## nahid

​up

----------


## highdreams

ر ا:به نظر من خرداد خیلی احتماش بیشتره.
یه سوال کسی که شهریور خیلی شیک و ریلکس رفته امتحانای نهایی پیشو داده با مایی که خرداد رفتیم فرقی نداره؟؟برای ما نمره خردادو رد میکنن واسه اونم نمره ی شهریور؟اگه میدونستم فرقی نداره منم شهریور میرفتم :Yahoo (19): (

----------


## optician

> ر ا:به نظر من خرداد خیلی احتماش بیشتره.
> یه سوال کسی که شهریور خیلی شیک و ریلکس رفته امتحانای نهایی پیشو داده با مایی که خرداد رفتیم فرقی نداره؟؟برای ما نمره خردادو رد میکنن واسه اونم نمره ی شهریور؟اگه میدونستم فرقی نداره منم شهریور میرفتم(


 در صورت تغییر در معدل دیپلم پایه سوم دیپلم با عنوان ترمیمی صادر میشه

----------


## Nahal

اتفاقا چون ایرانه امید نداشته باش که به دی برسه...

----------


## biology115

ولی به خرداد میرسه ...

----------


## Fatemeh76

*اینجا ایرانه شاید ترمیم معدل همین دی باشه!!!   


* :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Ritalin

پ


> سلام دوستان ده دوازده روز پیش این تاپیک و ساختم وخوشبختانه ابلاغیه سنجش ارسال شده و طبق گفته یکی از اعضاء آموزش و پرورش شهرم(که همون پدر دوستمه)  تا 25ام مهلت ثبت نامه... 
> فقط یک سوال:با امتحانات داخلی یه زمانه چکار کنیم؟؟؟ مسوولین  مدرسه قبول میکنن که امتحان و بعدا بدیم یا دبیر قبول میکنم که 10 و وارد کنه قبول بشم فقط؟؟؟!! 
> راهی وجود داره؟!!


برای دی تا ۲۵ ام؟ اگه کسی نتونه دی ایا خرداد هم میشه؟
چون باید حداقل یه ماه قبل میگفتن نه ۱۰ روز به امتحان!

----------


## -AMiN-

> پ
> برای دی تا ۲۵ ام؟ اگه کسی نتونه دی ایا خرداد هم میشه؟
> چون باید حداقل یه ماه قبل میگفتن نه ۱۰ روز به امتحان!


اره واسه دی!!! و واسه هر سه نوبت هم قرار شده اجرا بشه.... 
البته به قسمت اول اسم تاپیک دقت کن اینجا ایرانه!!!! هر اتفاقی ممکنه

----------


## Ritalin

> اره واسه دی!!! و واسه هر سه نوبت هم قرار شده اجرا بشه.... 
> البته به قسمت اول اسم تاپیک دقت کن اینجا ایرانه!!!! هر اتفاقی ممکنه


میدونم هرسه نوبت اجرا مبیشه ولی میخوام مطمئن شم  که اگه دی نتونستم شرکت کنم خرداد شرکت کنم آیا به درد کنکور ۹۵ میخوره؟؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## rezarko13

یعنی الان بریم ثبت نام ؟کاشکی خرداد بود

----------


## Ritalin

> یعنی الان بریم ثبت نام ؟کاشکی خرداد بود


اره خیلی خوب  میشد خرداد . ولی ایکاش ثبت نامش همین دی بود که خیالمون راحت میشد.

----------


## -AMiN-

> میدونم هرسه نوبت اجرا مبیشه ولی میخوام مطمئن شم  که اگه دی نتونستم شرکت کنم خرداد شرکت کنم آیا به درد کنکور ۹۵ میخوره؟؟؟؟!!!!


شدنش که میشه ولی بازم اعمال مسوولین قابل پیش بینی نیس...
اما اینکه میخوای خرداد امتحان بدی به ضررته...اون موقع زمان جمع بندیه حدود ۱۰ساعت حداقل مطالعه میخواد نمیرسی به امتحاناتت

----------


## Ritalin

> شدنش که میشه ولی بازم اعمال مسوولین قابل پیش بینی نیس...
> اما اینکه میخوای خرداد امتحان بدی به ضررته...اون موقع زمان جمع بندیه حدود ۱۰ساعت حداقل مطالعه میخواد نمیرسی به امتحاناتت


خبر جدید و قطعی ندارید؟

----------


## biology115

دوستان خبر جدیدی نشد؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ritalin

> شدنش که میشه ولی بازم اعمال مسوولین قابل پیش بینی نیس...
> اما اینکه میخوای خرداد امتحان بدی به ضررته...اون موقع زمان جمع بندیه حدود ۱۰ساعت حداقل مطالعه میخواد نمیرسی به امتحاناتت


اگه تا ۲۵ ام اذر خبری نشه یعنی دی اجرایی نمیشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## reza1375

چ سرگرم نکردن بچه هارو با این طرح!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## -AMiN-

> اگه تا ۲۵ ام اذر خبری نشه یعنی دی اجرایی نمیشه؟؟؟؟


من فردا (امروز) میرم واسه پرسش جواب قطعیتونو میدم

----------


## Ritalin

> من فردا (امروز) میرم واسه پرسش جواب قطعیتونو میدم


خبر جدید؟؟؟؟

----------


## biology115

به نظر شما به دی میرسه؟

اگه نرسید به خرداد چطور؟

----------


## Ritalin

> به نظر شما به دی میرسه؟
> 
> اگه نرسید به خرداد چطور؟


دی کم ولی خرداد انشالا.

----------


## biology115

> دی کم ولی خرداد انشالا.


والا من میترسم با این کم کاری که اینا دارن اصلا به خرداد هم نرسه ...

----------


## Dr. Ali

ب دی ک 100 % نمیرسه ولی احتمالا واسه خرداد 95 اجرا بشه

----------


## biology115

> ب دی ک 100 % نمیرسه ولی احتمالا واسه خرداد 95 اجرا بشه


والا من میترسم با این کم کاری که اینا دارن اصلا به خرداد هم نرسه ...

----------


## fatemeh77

دوستان چ شد ؟
یه خبر درست درمونی بدین دیگه  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
بعد دو تا سوال ...الان اگه دی اجرا نشه خرداد قطعیه دیگه ؟؟؟؟برا ی کنکور 95 
سوال دوم این که هر درسی که نمرمون خوب نشده رو میتونیم امتحان بدیم ؟؟؟؟؟ بعد دوباره معدل میگیرن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ritalin

> من فردا (امروز) میرم واسه پرسش جواب قطعیتونو میدم


هنوز خبری ندارید! فردا ۲۵ ام یعنی دیگه دی اجرا نمیشه؟؟

----------


## M.M.B

دوستان چی شد؟

من که دیگه نا امید شدم...... خدا کنه خرداد اجرایی کنن... خدا کنه....

----------


## Ritalin

> دوستان چی شد؟
> 
> من که دیگه نا امید شدم...... خدا کنه خرداد اجرایی کنن... خدا کنه....


با این وضعیت دی بعید حالا خدا کنه خرداد اجرایی شه.
دیپ انسانی گرفتید؟

----------


## M.M.B

> با این وضعیت دی بعید حالا خدا کنه خرداد اجرایی شه.
> دیپ انسانی گرفتید؟



خدا کنه واقعا خرداد دیگه عملیش کنن.

نه. من نصفه ولش کردم به امید این طرح.

----------


## Ritalin

> خدا کنه واقعا خرداد دیگه عملیش کنن.
> 
> نه. من نصفه ولش کردم به امید این طرح.


منم دیپ انسانی فقط ۴ درس مونده بود ول کردم ( تابستون یادتون با چه بدبختی ثبت نام کردم) چون اگه خرداد ترمیم اجرایی شه نمیتونیم دیپ تجربی ترمیم کنیم. یعنی فقط امیدوارم خرداد اجرایی شه.

----------


## M.M.B

> منم دیپ انسانی فقط ۴ درس مونده بود ول کردم ( تابستون یادتون با چه بدبختی ثبت نام کردم) چون اگه خرداد ترمیم اجرایی شه نمیتونیم دیپ تجربی ترمیم کنیم. یعنی فقط امیدوارم خرداد اجرایی شه.


یکی از درس هایی که واسه من مونده بود فلسفه و منطق بود که واقعا درس خوندنی و وقت گیریه. تو ذهنم 70 درصد احتمال می دادم اینا زیر قولشون بزنن و دی اجراییش نکن. اما با خودم می گفتم برم این درس های غیر مربوط رو بخونم. اونم تو دی که امتحانات مدرسه ی خودمم هست. وقت بذارم از اخر هم مثلا خرداد ترمیم رو اجرا کنن. ولی وقتی ترمیم رو اجرا کنن دارم درس هایی که خودم خوندم رو امتحان میدم و راحت تره.
فقط نامردی رو اینجا اینا کردن که از اول تابستون این طرح رو اعلام کردن تا الان نتوستن یه تصمیم درست بگیرن و اجراییش کنن. حالا ایشالا خرداد دیگه اجرایی بشه. وگرنه من یکی که بدبخت میشم...

----------


## Ritalin

> یکی از درس هایی که واسه من مونده بود فلسفه و منطق بود که واقعا درس خوندنی و وقت گیریه. تو ذهنم 70 درصد احتمال می دادم اینا زیر قولشون بزنن و دی اجراییش نکن. اما با خودم می گفتم برم این درس های غیر مربوط رو بخونم. اونم تو دی که امتحانات مدرسه ی خودمم هست. وقت بذارم از اخر هم مثلا خرداد ترمیم رو اجرا کنن. ولی وقتی ترمیم رو اجرا کنن دارم درس هایی که خودم خوندم رو امتحان میدم و راحت تره.
> فقط نامردی رو اینجا اینا کردن که از اول تابستون این طرح رو اعلام کردن تا الان نتوستن یه تصمیم درست بگیرن و اجراییش کنن. حالا ایشالا خرداد دیگه اجرایی بشه. وگرنه من یکی که بدبخت میشم...


اره وسط امتحانا بود طرح اعلام کردن. همه درساشون بی ربط و مسخره بود ولی فلسفه ومنطق فقط لقمه مهروماه خوندم فکر کنم ۱۸ شدم. فقط خدا کنه ترمیم خرداد اجرا بشه و زودتر تکلیف معلوم بشه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## -AMiN-

> هنوز خبری ندارید! فردا ۲۵ ام یعنی دیگه دی اجرا نمیشه؟؟


دوست گلم شرمنده نتم قطع بود.والا رفتم یکی از دبیرا گفت تا بیست و هفتم وقت داره رفتم واسه ثبت نام گفتن ابلاغ نشده.تو سردرگمی بودم ک بی خیالش شدم ولی گفتن به خرداد میرسه بیخیالش شو به کنکورت ضربه میزنه... به امید خدا میرسه به خرداد موفق باشید ：)

----------


## M.M.B

> اره وسط امتحانا بود طرح اعلام کردن. همه درساشون بی ربط و مسخره بود ولی فلسفه ومنطق فقط لقمه مهروماه خوندم فکر کنم ۱۸ شدم. فقط خدا کنه ترمیم خرداد اجرا بشه و زودتر تکلیف معلوم بشه.
> موفق باشید.


ممنون. شما هم همینطور




> دوست گلم شرمنده نتم قطع بود.والا رفتم یکی از دبیرا گفت تا بیست و هفتم وقت داره رفتم واسه ثبت نام گفتن ابلاغ نشده.تو سردرگمی بودم ک بی خیالش شدم ولی گفتن به خرداد میرسه بیخیالش شو به کنکورت ضربه میزنه... به امید خدا میرسه به خرداد موفق باشید ：)


یه چیزی میخوام بگم. میگم ما اینقدر علاف اومدن بخشنامه اش باشیم و ابلاغش. بعد نیان ابلاغش کنن پشیمون شیم. منظورم اینه که مثلا نیان شرایط خاص بذارن و بگن مثلا فقط این افراد میتونن شرکت کنن و فلان و فلان. چون طرح ساده ایه. هرکس بخواد درسی رو ترمیم کنه ثبت نام می کنه و امتحان میده. واقعا بخشنامه ی سنگین و طولانی ای نمی خواد که اینقدر دارن طولش میدن. شاید اصلن از اول هم نمی خواستن دی اقدام کنن.

ولی شما یه چیزی رو حسا ب کن. اگه خرداد برگذار بشه جمعیتی که امتحان میدن دوبرابر میشه. چو تقریبا حتی اونیم که معدلش 19.98 هم هست طمع می کنه اون یه نمرش رو هم 20 کنه.پس همه میان. یکم کار حوزه های تصحیح یا خود محل های برگذاری سخت تر میشه.

----------


## biology115

> ممنون. شما هم همینطور
> 
> 
> 
> یه چیزی میخوام بگم. میگم ما اینقدر علاف اومدن بخشنامه اش باشیم و ابلاغش. بعد نیان ابلاغش کنن پشیمون شیم. منظورم اینه که مثلا نیان شرایط خاص بذارن و بگن مثلا فقط این افراد میتونن شرکت کنن و فلان و فلان. چون طرح ساده ایه. هرکس بخواد درسی رو ترمیم کنه ثبت نام می کنه و امتحان میده. واقعا بخشنامه ی سنگین و طولانی ای نمی خواد که اینقدر دارن طولش میدن. شاید اصلن از اول هم نمی خواستن دی اقدام کنن.
> 
> ولی شما یه چیزی رو حسا ب کن. اگه خرداد برگذار بشه جمعیتی که امتحان میدن دوبرابر میشه. چو تقریبا حتی اونیم که معدلش 19.98 هم هست طمع می کنه اون یه نمرش رو هم 20 کنه.پس همه میان. یکم کار حوزه های تصحیح یا خود محل های برگذاری سخت تر میشه.


من مطمئنم نمیذارن هر کسی که دلش خواست بیاد تو ترمیم شرکت کنه ...

----------


## idealist

> منم دیپ انسانی فقط ۴ درس مونده بود ول کردم ( تابستون یادتون با چه بدبختی ثبت نام کردم) چون اگه خرداد ترمیم اجرایی شه نمیتونیم دیپ تجربی ترمیم کنیم. یعنی فقط امیدوارم خرداد اجرایی شه.


چرا نمی تونین دیپ تجربی ترمیم کنین تو خرداد؟

----------


## -AMiN-

> چرا نمی تونین دیپ تجربی ترمیم کنین تو خرداد؟


چون هرکس ک متناسب با دیپلمش بخواد کنکور بده میتونه ترمیم کنه...مثلا کسی ک دیپ انسانی داره نمیتونه ترمیم بده واسه کنکور تجربی

----------


## biology115

> چون هرکس ک متناسب با دیپلمش بخواد کنکور بده میتونه ترمیم کنه...مثلا کسی ک دیپ انسانی داره نمیتونه ترمیم بده واسه کنکور تجربی


حالا به نظر شما خرداد دیگه حتمیه؟ نگن اجرا نمیشه بدبخت بشیم !!!!!

----------


## idealist

> چون هرکس ک متناسب با دیپلمش بخواد کنکور بده میتونه ترمیم کنه...مثلا کسی ک دیپ انسانی داره نمیتونه ترمیم بده واسه کنکور تجربی


خب دیپلم تجربیش که قرار نیست دست بخوره ، وقتی دو تا دیپلم داشته باشه مثلا میره تجربیش رو ترمیم میکنه.
آیین نامه که هنوز نیومده و مشخص نیست که ترمیم به چه شکل اجرایی میشه ، ایا کلا یه دیپلم جدید متناسب با اون سالی که ترمیم کردین صادر میکنن یا اصلا کاری به دیپلم شما ندارن و صرفا نمره جدید به سنجش میدن...

----------


## biology115

> خب دیپلم تجربیش که قرار نیست دست بخوره ، وقتی دو تا دیپلم داشته باشه مثلا میره تجربیش رو ترمیم میکنه.
> آیین نامه که هنوز نیومده و مشخص نیست که ترمیم به چه شکل اجرایی میشه ، ایا کلا یه دیپلم جدید متناسب با اون سالی که ترمیم کردین صادر میکنن یا اصلا کاری به دیپلم شما ندارن و صرفا نمره جدید به سنجش میدن...


اینطور که معلومه فقط قراره نمرات ارسالی به سنجش تغییر کنه ... ولاغیر

----------


## -AMiN-

> خب دیپلم تجربیش که قرار نیست دست بخوره ، وقتی دو تا دیپلم داشته باشه مثلا میره تجربیش رو ترمیم میکنه.
> آیین نامه که هنوز نیومده و مشخص نیست که ترمیم به چه شکل اجرایی میشه ، ایا کلا یه دیپلم جدید متناسب با اون سالی که ترمیم کردین صادر میکنن یا اصلا کاری به دیپلم شما ندارن و صرفا نمره جدید به سنجش میدن...


خب نمره ای ک ارسال میشه وقتی واس انسانیه ینی با دیپ انسانی شرکت کرده دیگ اون دیپ تجربی محسوب نمیشه پس فقط انسانی و دیپلمش حساب میکنن

----------


## biology115

up

----------


## fafa.Mmr

سازمان سنجش عاشق چشم و ابروی مانیست که ترمیم معدل به نفع ما باشه یا تاثیرشو ده درصد میکشه روش یا سوالارو جوری میده که هفت جدت جلوی چشمات رژه میره به این میگن طرح تخریب معدل

----------


## biology115

> سازمان سنجش عاشق چشم و ابروی مانیست که ترمیم معدل به نفع ما باشه یا تاثیرشو ده درصد میکشه روش یا سوالارو جوری میده که هفت جدت جلوی چشمات رژه میره به این میگن طرح تخریب معدل


ترمیم معدل که ربطی به سازمان سنجش نداره ...

اصلا سازمان سنجش مخالف تاثیر معدل هست ...

همه آتیشا از گور آموزش پرورش کوفتی بلند میشه ...

----------

